# Terramite T5C Conversion? (TLB - Tractor Loader Backhoe)



## paulgareau (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all.

I just picked up a 10 year old Terramite T5C in great condition. The gas engine only has 180 hours and runs fine, but I've been thinking about an electric conversion - mostly for fun. In theory it wouldn't be hard because everything on the tractor is hydraulic. The problem I'm having as a newbie is matching the gas engine specs to an electric motor. The existing gas engine is a 20HP Kohler that puts out about 30 lbs ft of torque at 3600 RPM. When driving the tractor I think I'll need the electric motor to match this. When running the bucket and hoe the engine is usually at half throttle, but it seems like I'd have to convert using the most demanding work (driving). I haven't been able to find any electric motors that can do 30 lbs ft at 3600 RPM. Would this be overkill? What motor would you all recommend for this application? Interested in hearing your thoughts - thanks!

Paul


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome

You will easily find forklift motor able to produce 3-4 time this torque.
There is many way to do a conversion, but find used forklift parts is often the cheapest.
About the hydraulic, there is no problem. You can run the original pump fix on the electric motor or use an electric hydraulic unit.

Good luck


----------



## paulgareau (Dec 16, 2016)

Yabert said:


> Welcome
> 
> You will easily find forklift motor able to produce 3-4 time this torque.
> There is many way to do a conversion, but find used forklift parts is often the cheapest.
> ...


Well that's the problem - I'm not finding motors with the specs I'm looking for. Again that's 30 lbs ft @ 3600, or 15kw should do.. Any idea where I can find those?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

paulgareau said:


> Again that's 30 lbs ft @ 3600, or 15kw should do..


You don't have to overthink the 30 lbs-ft / 15 Kw. It's not that important. Especially if you understand than the rating of the gas engine is the peak value. You only need 3-4 kw to move around, less if you only use hydraulic and 15 kw only when you work hard with the tractor.
The battery is the most important in a electric vehicule.
Here some example of dealer for new motor:
http://www.evwest.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=8&osCsid=cf7mum6mkvgi8fbsh05bflo8h5
http://www.evdrives.com/category_s/1860.htm


----------



## paulgareau (Dec 16, 2016)

Yabert said:


> You don't have to overthink the 30 lbs-ft / 15 Kw. It's not that important. Especially if you understand than the rating of the gas engine is the peak value. You only need 3-4 kw to move around, less if you only use hydraulic and 15 kw only when you work hard with the tractor.
> The battery is the most important in a electric vehicule.
> 
> http://www.evdrives.com/category_s/1860.htm


Thanks - so how does someone determine what size motor their project needs? I'd like to understand the process.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, find a 15Kw continuous motor is best, but you have to look your project more globally to start.

What is your goal? your skills in fabrication and with electric stuff? your budget? How many hours of working do you expect? What parts can you find locally?


----------



## paulgareau (Dec 16, 2016)

Yabert said:


> Well, find a 15Kw continuous motor is best, but you have to look your project more globally to start.
> 
> What is your goal? your skills in fabrication and with electric stuff? your budget? How many hours of working do you expect? What parts can you find locally?


I'm not really getting direct answers from you. So I'll need to thank you and look for info elsewhere.

Thanks.


----------

